# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Спам и мошенничество в сети  >  Спам от Гугла

## Зинка

В последнее время приходят такие письма




> Google Inc. wishes to inform you that  your e-mail account has been selected and therefore has made you one of our  winners in the GOOGLE E-MAIL ONLINE SWEEPSTAKES PROMO.
> 
> This comes as a result of your active use of our  online and ancillary services.
>  Kindly refer to the attached (PDF FILE) for your  Official Notification Letter and Claims Instructions.
>  
> Congratulations!!!


Сегодня 3 штуки пришло.
Файл PDF скачала, открыть не рискнула, проверила через ВирусТотал
https://www.virustotal.com/ru/file/3...is/1485154386/
И я - не первая.
Говорит, что чисто.

Что это такое и как от них отвязаться ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

А какой точный адрес отправителя?

----------


## Зинка

[email protected]

----------


## olejah

Ну да, левый адрес. Помечайте его как спам, и дело с концом.

----------


## Зинка

Спасибо !

----------

